# [solved] Creating a squid config with 2 delay pools.

## digrouz

Hello,

We have a squid-proxy configured with 1 delay pool to limit the

bandwith to 6M. I have to create a kind of exception for a specific

remote host for which we want to reserve 1M which is not included

within the 6M. How should I do that?

Here is our actual configuration of the delay pools

```
acl all_network src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0

delay_pools 1

delay_class 1 1

delay_access 1 allow all_network

delay_access 1 deny  all

delay_parameters 1 786432/786432

# 512 kbits == 64 kbytes per second
```

Thanks in advance

----------

## digrouz

I was finally able to create a working configuration that did what I wanted

That the extract of my squid.conf that did the trick:

```

acl example dst www.example.com

delay_pools 2

delay_class 1 1

delay_access 1 allow !example

delay_access 1 deny  all

delay_parameters 1 786432/786432

delay_class 2 1

delay_access 2 allow example

delay_access 2 deny  all

delay_parameters 2 131072/131072

# 512 kbits == 64 kbytes per second

```

usage of the pools can be checked by lauching as root:

```

# squidclient mgr:delay

```

----------

